# E90/E91/E92/E93 Folding Mirrors Retrofit



## sonishere (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello, I want to get folding mirrors for my 2008 E93. Does anyone know if this is possible? Is yes, can you please give me some direction in putting it together. I heard that I'd just need to get the folding mirror button and the folding mirrors and it will work without much difficulty. Is that true. Thank you very much if you can help.


----------

